# For the Love of Money



## Gringotts Bank (21 July 2016)

NYTimes story (2) is a few years old.  Interview (1) is recent.

Interesting?

1 -  http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/07/sam-polk-wall-street/492101/

2 -  http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/19/opinion/sunday/for-the-love-of-money.html?_r=0


----------



## Gringotts Bank (21 July 2016)

I'm trying to compare the feeling of a good trade with the feeling of being of service to someone.  This guy is obviously getting some huge payoff by making such a lifestyle change.  Is it something to do with avoiding the guilty feelings of intense greed and self-centredness?  Is there an element of "well I'm better than them"?  Or there something more positive going on?

A good trade *vs* serving/giving: They're quite different bodily sensations, both positive, but hard to put into words.  The former soon turns into a thought of: "ok... more!".  The latter doesn't tend to do that.  The former creates a feeling of security and safety, whereas the latter tends to disregard security/safety in place of something else (which I don't have a word for).

What's your experience of the two?


----------



## grah33 (23 July 2016)

i don't know what making loads of dough feels like but i think there is something to gain from being a 'giver'.  not just money but my self - e.g. making time for other people, helping out, being self effacing.  i've noticed that when i do things i don't feel like doing for others, i feel somewhat relaxed or calm, it's a wholesome feeling.  

i've often wondered and thought that maybe when one obtains success or  the things they really wanted in life, maybe in the end they think it's not a big deal. don't know


----------



## qldfrog (24 July 2016)

Gringotts Bank said:


> I'm trying to compare the feeling of a good trade with the feeling of being of service to someone.  This guy is obviously getting some huge payoff by making such a lifestyle change.  Is it something to do with avoiding the guilty feelings of intense greed and self-centredness?  Is there an element of "well I'm better than them"?  Or there something more positive going on?
> 
> A good trade *vs* serving/giving: They're quite different bodily sensations, both positive, but hard to put into words.  The former soon turns into a thought of: "ok... more!".  The latter doesn't tend to do that.  The former creates a feeling of security and safety, whereas the latter tends to disregard security/safety in place of something else (which I don't have a word for).
> 
> What's your experience of the two?



I agree with you : I have more satisfaction from one of my app for people suffering from bad eyesights: MyReadingEyes if interested which has made no money than doing a software which earned a big miner 20k / day for the last 20 years and allowed me my lifestyle (a bit more complicated but in a summary);
Both challenge, technical edge yet the giving keeps giving back;
On the other end, I made the money then did the giving part; when starving, giving may not be that attractive


----------



## grah33 (28 July 2016)

it's just a thought of mine but maybe 'givers' are better at

losing weight
overcoming unhealthy habits (smoking/drinking)
handle illness better (they tend to be stronger within)
are not bothered as much, more carefree, less stressful relationships with people


and by giver, it's not so much being a donations person, but just treating oneself and everyone else respectfully, showing some kindness/being helpful. the donations are a by-product of being a giver. 

i reckon it would help with money too.  i imagine one can easily get attached to money and  then it leads to problems, but i imagine a giver would govern their money well and derive true benefit from it all.

just some thoughts ( i like to reflect)


----------



## Gringotts Bank (28 July 2016)

thanks for adding to the thread guys.  I agree grah - once happy chemicals are flowing, health improves dramatically.

The critical aspect of giving is found in the underlying mechanics.

One can give and then think "wow, I am such a generous person!" and then feel good about _that_.  This is the definition of a do-gooder.  The reward will have a certain feel to it - a bit crude and short-lived.

Or, one can give and then notice the connection it creates between giver and receiver.  Then it provides a real reward.  Deeper, longer lasting, more stable.

The second one provides the chemicals needed for success.  Probably should link to the "Happy Chemicals" thread, since all this stuff relates very strongly with trading.


----------

